# Hey everybody



## Phelanar (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi all. I've joined up today when I ran across this site while looking at unrelated things. Anyway, I enjoy writing and ultimately would like to do so for a living. My problem has been receiving feedback, support, or criticism from friends/family who rarely did much other than saying "I liked it" if they read it at all. So I hope that joining a community of people who write will get me the kind of feedback that I'd like so I can keep myself motivated to keep writing. Right now I'm working on what will ultimately probably be a series of fantasy novels and I have 80,000+ words done on the first draft, but the writing has been stalled out for months because I haven't had feedback or people to bounce ideas and stuff off of. I hope I can find that sort of thing here.


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 26, 2008)

Believe me, Phelanar, feedback and criticism are two things you'll find plenty of here.    Glad to have you.  You're most welcome.


----------



## WriterDude (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome, Phelanar. Critics and feedback from friend and family are not recommended, as they will pretty much always say they like it to make you feel good. I'm sure you can find all the critics and praise you want here.


----------



## Nickie (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Phelanar (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah, I do realize that friends/family aren't really to be relied on for criticism, but I thought (and still do think) that they can praise the things they enjoyed. Like saying they liked this passage or that description or this scene or whatnot. I rarely even got that, which was a world of frustration and discouragement.


----------



## mi is happy (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome Phelanar. I hope you recive the feedback you want. I look foreward to reading your work! 

Love,
Mi


----------



## SparkyLT (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey and welcome, Phelanar. Hope you post soon.

Your avatar is beautiful. :-D


----------



## wacker (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello Phelanar, welcome to our humble Forum. While you are here we will try to give you plenty of feedback, advice, critique and most importantly encouragement.

Wacker


----------



## tepelus (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Phel, I know how you feel. None of my family members or friends are remotely interested in reading anything I write. Once I offered my mother some pages to read of my story, and printed them out for her but she never touched them. I gave a friend of mine about half of the ms a few years ago, she started to read it but then never got back into it. I wasn't looking for critiquing, I just wanted them to read what I had worked so hard on. I don't even bother anymore. I guess it's much easier for them to look at a painting I've done than to read anything I've wrote. I'm now in the process of revising it, after having done nothing with it for about 5 years. I hope to one day get it published, maybe then they'll look at it. 

Anyway, I hope you enjoy your stay here, I've learned quite a lot from this site.


----------



## Shinn (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello there


----------



## Phelanar (Sep 30, 2008)

Okay, maybe this might be a good place to get an answer since I'm a noob anyway. As I said, I have a manuscript that's currently 80k words (300+ pages, give or take). It's very rough, is only 1/3rd of the total story, and has not had any revision at all yet. I do generally know what I want to do when I do revise, however. Should I just start posting it in chunks? Should I make the revisions I need to before posting it anywhere? I'm not even quite sure where to post it.


----------

